# Optimum throw



## wombat286 (Aug 31, 2012)

Got a question for you guys. I don't own a projector nor do I even have a place to put YET!:bigsmile: Both of those will change hopefully in the next few months. I'm thinking of getting the Epson 8350 and since I don't have a room yet and can pretty much build what ever I want in the basement is there an optimum throw distance for this projector. I'm thinking of a 120" screen, the calculator is says for a 120" screen throw should be 16 feet. That will give 14fl. There will be times when I will want to watch a sporting even with ambeint light. Will I have enough light output, if not what would some of y'all recommend as far as distance or another projector in the same price range.

Thank In Advance
Rick


----------



## wombat286 (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe I should put this another way. Wanting to do an open concept media, bar, pool table room. Main focus would be movies and color scheme will reflect that but to get the GF on board she wants to be able to entertain for events (Super Bowl, racing and such). I would like to have a 120" screen if at all possible. Not sure in the Epson 8350 will support that in the configuration I'm thing of. Nothing has been built so I can do what ever I want or need to with in a budget. Just looking for advice before the hammering starts so as not to waste time or money. Any suggestion or questions would be very welcome.

Thnaks Guys


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

I need to start out by saying that I do not have this projector nor am I an expert in this area....that said I have seen projectors with fewer than 2000 lumens perform well in a basement setting with some ambient light. I had a 1700 lumen projector about 5 years ago that I got off eBay that was horrible quality compared to modern standards but as far as the brightness goes it was plenty bright enough to still see clearly with the lights on, although visibility was awful when the window was open about 7 feet from the screen.


----------

